# Oak roots?



## kafer (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm still very new to smoking food and have had some great success so far with oak and pork. About a year ago my parents had to have part of their yard dug up due to oak roots causing them plumbing issues. Well, since I used oak most of the time my dad save about 35-40 pounds of the oak roots for me to possibly used for cooking.None of the roots came from the "problem area" of their plumbing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My concern is that the roots may have absorbed soil and may cause a dirty flavor in my food. Has anyone else ever tried using root wood? Are there any health concerns for using root wood?


----------



## meateater (Jan 10, 2011)

Myself I would pass on the roots, just a feeling I have.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah i don't think i would use tree roots myself.Roots are used to absorb through soils and are known to have all kinds of bacteria and some fungus on them. Too much of a what if for me, maybe someone knows more.


----------

